
Show HN: YC interview practice app - dheera
http://proto.dheera.net/yc/
======
ejcx
This is really kind of funny. Here's a gist with all the questions I ripped
out of the source, in case you'd like to read them all at your own pace
(instead of robo-Sam's pace)

[https://gist.github.com/ejcx/45a66cabcaf2269d895f0c8bb1db49d...](https://gist.github.com/ejcx/45a66cabcaf2269d895f0c8bb1db49db)

------
ilolu
Move it to 'Apply HN'. And you can practice with your own app.

------
jamescun
If only we had this tech when we wrote
[https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/](https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/) (of which
the questions seem to be based).

[https://github.com/jamescun/iPG](https://github.com/jamescun/iPG)

~~~
dheera
Oh wow was not aware of this. I took the questions from a TechCrunch article:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/27/be-concise-the-top-
question...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/27/be-concise-the-top-questions-
asked-at-a-y-combinator-interview/)

I like the idea of the 15 second timer. Perhaps I could use the microphone
APIs to detect speaking and time appropriately. Or better yet, the speech
recognition APIs to detect BS.

------
sudosushi
Comically difficult to understand. Possibly raise the pitch on the voice to
increase clarity.

------
teolemon
Can Sam provide proper voice talent ? :-)

------
bakztfuture
Oh wow was not expecting this

------
HugoDias
Scary

------
jarnix
It's fun, it's using a French TTS engine on my computer :)

------
fatimafouda
Text-to-speech bot voice aside, this is brilliant!

